# Wound Copper



## Sprung (Oct 15, 2016)

Shop time has been real scarce as of late, so I haven't been able to work on my of anything. Couldn't sleep, so I got back to working on this pen. (I had started it earlier.)

Copper wire wound around the tubes and soldered in place. The gaps are intentional. Turned with a carbide tool on my wood lathe. Sanded to 600 grit. No finish beyond a light coat of Renaissance Wax - this way the copper will patina over time. (If one wanted to make a pen like this and keep the shiny copper, a few spray coats of clear coat or lacquer would do the trick.) Kit is a Jr. Gent. II Rollerball in Chrome. Does make for a pen with some heft to it too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## deltatango (Oct 15, 2016)

That's a cool idea. Wonder if you could mix copper and brass wire. Has an interesting industrial look to it.
Nice job there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool effect... Did you seal it with CA, or leave it unfinished to tarnish and find a natural patina?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 15, 2016)

@rocky1 read the description again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 15, 2016)

brilliant!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 15, 2016)

Hmmm.... I love the way that turned out, Somewhere I have a roll of aluminum wire, wonder how it'd do if I wrapped copper and aluminum at the same time and soldered together....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 15, 2016)

Now that is waaaay cool Matt. That'd be great for an electronic s guy or an electrician.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 15, 2016)

Great idea.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2016)

I bet that's a heavy pen! Tony


----------



## Sprung (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you, everyone!



deltatango said:


> That's a cool idea. Wonder if you could mix copper and brass wire. Has an interesting industrial look to it.
> Nice job there.



Hmm, I like that idea. Might have to source some brass wire - I think contrasting materials would look good.



rocky1 said:


> Cool effect... Did you seal it with CA, or leave it unfinished to tarnish and find a natural patina?



@Lou Currier beat me to it, but as noted above I left it unfinished to tarnish. If one didn't want it to tarnish, a few spray coats of clear coat or lacquer would take care of it.



Schroedc said:


> Hmmm.... I love the way that turned out, Somewhere I have a roll of aluminum wire, wonder how it'd do if I wrapped copper and aluminum at the same time and soldered together....



I like that idea too. Between Mark's idea of brass wire and yours of aluminum wire, I've now gotta source some of both - will make for great contrast.



Tony said:


> I bet that's a heavy pen! Tony



It is! I had sent pictures to someone on Facebook and he and I were discussing now much extra weight it adds, so I got out our digital kitchen scale to see.

Jr. Gent II with Yellow Cedar Burl - 1 3/4 ounces or 52 grams.
Jr. Gent II with Snakewood - 1 7/8 ounces or 54 grams.
Jr. Gent II with Wound Copper - 3 1/2 ounces or 101 grams.

So it makes the pen weigh twice as much as it normally would. Definitely puts it into desk pen territory - would be too heavy for a pocket. I'm headed to Menards tomorrow and while I'm there I plan to also look for some copper sheet or foil to cover a piece of wood with and make a stand for this pen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 15, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Hmmm.... I love the way that turned out, Somewhere I have a roll of aluminum wire, wonder how it'd do if I wrapped copper and aluminum at the same time and soldered together....



i am fairly sure you can't solder aluminum, especially not to copper. but brass, copper, zinc and silver can be done that way.

if you are able to solder copper and aluminum together please let me know

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool! There are recipes online for patination chemicals if you want to rush the process. Ammonia and salt will give you a bluish patina, but I'd be wary of the kit platings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 15, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i am fairly sure you can't solder aluminum, especially not to copper. but brass, copper, zinc and silver can be done that way



I can't see why not, We used to work with a lot of aluminum components when I was working in an electronics factory, Might need a different flux IIRC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Cool! There are recipes online for patination chemicals if you want to rush the process. Ammonia and salt will give you a bluish patina, but I'd be wary of the kit platings.



Yeah, I was too lazy to look them up! Figured I'd let this one patina over time. If you used chemicals to patina it you'd certainly have to do it before assembling the pen - you're right about not wanting to ruin the kit platings.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 15, 2016)

if you can solder the two together you might try making a thin twisted rope of two or three strands that then wraps in coils for an added crosshatch/snakeskin effect

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 15, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i am fairly sure you can't solder aluminum, especially not to copper. but brass, copper, zinc and silver can be done that way.
> 
> if you are able to solder copper and aluminum together please let me know



Ah, I just grabbed my metals reference and yes, aluminum can be soldered but it uses a specialty solder and different flux. Probably more trouble than it's worth to order in the extra stuff, I'll have to dig and see if I have any of it left in my tool box from that place (It was about 20 years ago I worked there) and see if the flux is still good.


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2016)

I bought a small roll of thin copper sheet about 12" x 24" for a candle sconce I built some years back. I got it at Michael's or Hobby Lobby, I disrememer which. Tony


----------



## Sprung (Oct 15, 2016)

Tony said:


> Michael's or Hobby Lobby



The nearest location for either of those stores is about 70 miles away from me!


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2016)

Sprung said:


> The nearest location for either of those stores is about 70 miles away from me!



You've got plenty of time and nothing else to do, just take the drive!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Amazon is your friend... Martha Stewart Variety Pack - $10.99

I'm guessing the gold sheets are probably brass at that price. Hard saying what the gun metal is, but if it's tin, you should be able to solder that too.

If you want a bunch, they got a 12" x 5' roll of copper for $25.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 16, 2016)

Very cool and unique Matt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 16, 2016)

Very cool matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice looking pen and great idea!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

